# hilfe



## Patzi 09 (9. Januar 2013)

ich möchte gerne in der rögner grube in seyring fischen an wem muss ich mich wennden oder an wemm kann ich mich wenden|uhoh:


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: hilfe*

Frag ihn mal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2943


----------

